# Windows 2003 server upgrade gives BSOD



## svcodemonkey (Jul 3, 2009)

I have Dell 4600 that was running 2000 server with Nvida.

So, I try to upgrade it to Windows 2003 server and I got BSOD in the middle of upgrade. The message is 'Page_fault_in_nonpaged_area'. This is what I have done so far

1) Boot up using BartPC to do a checkdisk on harddrive. 
2) Replace 512MB with 2G RAM

So far, none of the above resolves this problem. Now, the kicker is the system is in a noman's land. i.e I cannot go back to 2000 as it is in the middle of upgrade and I am not in 2003 either.

Prior to the installation, I run the 2003 compatibility check and it did complain about a CD-ROM driver (Roxio) and fax services. I did uninstall all the software that uses Roxio. As for the fax services, I was never able to uninstall and I just continue with the upgrade.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I would still test the RAM even though you replaced it as it could be a bad slot.


----------



## svcodemonkey (Jul 3, 2009)

My biggest problem is I can't go backward or move forward with the half-upgraded box. I think I can offload all the data to another drive, reformat and reinstall Win 2000. However, that's a lot of work. If there is some way I can revert back to Win 2000, that would be great.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, you could restore the backup of the 2K System State that you took before you started the upgrade.

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA generally implies bad ram or other hardware issues.


----------



## svcodemonkey (Jul 3, 2009)

I think there must be some incompatible drivers that choke the upgrade. I don't have PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA issues prior to the 2003 upgrade..


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

What we haven't got straight yet is whether or not you took a backup before you started. If you did, that's the obvious choice.

If not, take one now, so whatever you do doesn't screw things up worse. Then you can see if you can reinstall 2K or repair install.


----------



## svcodemonkey (Jul 3, 2009)

No, I do not do a backup 

I am going to take the drive from Dell 4600 and make it a slave drive of another system I have; back up the data to a USB drive, put the drive back and do a clean install.

What a way to spend a day on July 4th


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

This is a business production server, and you didn't do a backup before you started? Seriously?


----------



## svcodemonkey (Jul 3, 2009)

Nah.This is a home 'sandbox' server so I didn't do a backup. I will be fired if I do stupid thing like not doing backup in production.


----------

